# ECIGSSA Comp 12 - What Are You Hoping for at VapeCon 2018?



## Stosta (25/7/18)

*ECIGSSA COMP 12 – What Are You Hoping for at VapeCon 2018?



*
*Sponsored by: *
*Vape King, Vape Cartel, Paulies and Mr Hardwicks!*

*Competition Closes: Wednesday 15 August 2018*
​ECIGSSA, with the help of four awesome Diamond Supporting Vendors is proud to bring you another fantastic competition!

VapeCon is in less than a month from now! We've all started saving, and we are all chomping at the bit to find out who is going to have what for us! With that in mind, we decided it would be great to have a competition *where you tell the vendors what you want from them*, and who knows? We might just get some of our wishes granted!

*How to Win:
*​Head on over to the thread of confirmed vendors for VapeCon 2018: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2018-confirmed-vendors.t50639/


*Pick one of the confirmed exhibitors*
*Give us their name*
*Link us to their website (if applicable)*
*Tell us what you want from them at VapeCon 2018*
*Tag a friend!*
We will then throw all valid entries into a randomiser and our top four names will walk away with some epic loot!

For this comp, we're going to allow *up to 5 entries per person*!!!

*The Prizes:*​
Our vendors have knocked this one out of the park, and we have some great prizes lined up for you guys !

*Vape King*​
@Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo over at Vape King are giving us the chance to hand over the keys to a brand new *Swedish Vaper Hive Squonk Kit (night Wasp edition*), added to this the winner of this prize will get *4 x 60ml of the new VK Prime range* (nic strength can be chosen by the winner), a *pack of Vape King Lace Wicks*, as well as a *bag of the newly released OctoCotton*!!!



​
*Vape Cartel*

The great guys at Vape Cartel have really spoiled us, and are offering a *full range of their Lit AF juices, a 120ml bottle of ELP Special Reserve* (Yes you read that right!!!), and *R1000* to spend on their site!











*Paulies*​The one and only rockstar @Paulie is generously giving us a *R2000 voucher* that is redeemable through him directly, to spend on any of his juices! Way to go guy!









*Mr Hardwick's*​
Mr Hardwick's AKA the handsome @method1 is also putting something on offer for a lucky winner! The person walking away with his prize will get to choose* seven *flavours from any of the juices in his range! Not only that, but also a *Limited Edition Mr Hardwick's T-Shirt*!!!

This would be my choice of seven flavours...

​

*Closing Date and Competition Rules*​
The competition will close on *Wednesday August 15th, 2018* *at 5 pm*. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
Up to five entries per person allowed
*All valid entries* will be entered into a randomiser, and the top four spots each take home a prize in the position that they are mentioned above.
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition, however, members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors, and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw.
Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (25/7/18)

Here's an example of what we're looking for!

*Drip Society
(https://www.dripsociety.co.za/)*

I'm hoping they have a LOT of Cush Man and Naked 100 Brain Freeze with them, and at a price that I can stock up for a year!

@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (2/8/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (2/8/18)

Vapour Mountain

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za

Red Pill bottled in a beer keg? Otherwise just a generous restock before uncle @Rob Fisher raid the stall.

@Friep

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/18)

Adephi said:


> Vapour Mountain
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za
> 
> ...



Red Pill in a KEG! Great idea @Adephi! Let's tag @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## mc_zamo (2/8/18)

Vape Cartel

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

I am praying on all 4's that the boss of vapes will have some Hexohm v3's going for a steal of deal

@MR_F

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (2/8/18)

Five Points

https://www.fivepointseliquid.com/

Looking to stock up on Smoothy, a few 5L jugs should do (hint hint).

@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (2/8/18)

Also: Asmodus

https://asmodus.com/

Really want a Thor mod, and if they bring a few Kodamas along who knows what will happen...

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MR_F (2/8/18)

Five Points

https://www.fivepointseliquid.com/

Hope the Smoothy will be on sale in bulk 

@mc_zamo

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/8/18)

Vapour Mountain

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za
How about a Redpiil / XXX type of juice as a One shot?

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

Vape Cartel

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

Hoping for some good deals on batteries, need me some fresh pairs!

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

BLCK Vapour

www.blckvapour.co.za 

Some epic deals on concentrates for my DIY addiction! Liters and liters of PG and VG! Oh and a Blck Vapour hat!!

@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

Vape cartel

@Vape Cartel Marketing 
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/
Hoping to get my hands on a white splatter edition Hexohm from the Hexohm Gurus themselves!

@Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

Atomix Vapes
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/

Go past and greet Dwayne and steven seeing as they are my around the corner vape shop (3 blocks from my house to be precise) 

@Frostbite

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/8/18)

*Mr Hardwick's*

https://hardwicks.co.za/
Super Milk and Animalz ........ I need more juice ...... 

@SHiBBY

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

E-CIG STORE

@The eCigStore 

https://www.theecigstore.co.za

Hoping to see some YiHi SX Magic on the day!

@skaby

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

ORION VAPES *

orionvapes.co.za/
*
Would like to actually meet the creator of The Belt as this was my very first eliquid that i bought and started vaping on. Then hopefully get some great deals on a couple of bottles of both "The Belt" and "Galaxy" cause they are my favs!

@Maxxis

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/8/18)

BLCK Vapour

 www.blckvapour.co.za 

Some epic deals on concentrates and popular 2018 recipe packs

Oh and of course she would also be welcome again 


@Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

Vape King

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff 

https://www.vapeking.co.za

Hoping to see more INSANE battery specials as well as more ridiculous starter kit specials!

@Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (2/8/18)

MR HARDWICKS

https://hardwicks.co.za/

Last but not least, i need to pop in at Mr Hardwicks himself and meet him and thank him for his epic juices! and obviously get some ANIMALZ from him! 

@method1

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

Black Vapour

@Richio 

https://www.blckvapour.co.za

Hoping to see some insane specials (if they are going to be selling this year) and ofcourse more discount vouchers this year wouldn't hurt!
PS.My favourite (and only) DIY store of choice.

@Divan24

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

Sir Vape

@Sir Vape 
https://www.sirvape.co.za

Would really love to meet the awesome staff and the big guy once again along with some rare/new gear.
I remember getting a free Asmodus T shirt from them last year and meeting the distributor of Haywire at their stand.

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/8/18)

I think my 5 are done

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (2/8/18)

*Mr Hardwick's*

https://hardwicks.co.za/
GRANDSLAM IN A TANKER ....lOVE THAT JUICE
Hopefully I can have a Chat with MR Hadrwicks....

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (2/8/18)

Sir Vape

@Sir Vape 
https://www.sirvape.co.za

Lost Vape Triad V3....I wish

@KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (2/8/18)

Vape King

https://www.vapeking.co.za

Some insane Battery specials and Sigelei mods

@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/8/18)

Vape King

https://www.vapeking.co.za
@Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo 

It looks like I am going to have to get more of this VK Prime POMCOOL!
And I need to stock up on some good batteries. So hoping they will do some good deals on batteries for us!

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (2/8/18)

Mr Hardwicks

https://hardwicks.co.za/
Would love some Rodeo at Vapecon prices! Maybe another tobacco from the master @method1 

@Petrus

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/8/18)

Vapour Mountain @Oupa 

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

1000% a XXX one shot would be a life goal

@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/8/18)

Paulie's E-Liquid

https://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za

Looking forward to seeing what surprises Paulie has planned for this year. Hoping there's a secret juice planned to launch at VapeCon 

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (2/8/18)

Wire wire and more wire especially 0.3mm ribbon would be great and some insane diy specials.

https://vapehyper.co.za/

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willielieb (2/8/18)

The Vape guy

http://www.vapeguy.co.za/

The beserker MTL RDA 

@Ruben

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willielieb (2/8/18)

Vape Cartel

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

sourin air V2 !!

@Ruben

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (3/8/18)

Some awesome entries so far! I'm sure the vendors are watching this thread with great delight!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Anvil (3/8/18)

Vape King

https://www.vapeking.co.za

After seeing so many people say good things about Pomcool I pretty much have to try it at this point. Oh, and also every other VK-Prime juice...

@Silver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (3/8/18)

Sir Vape 
www.sirvape.co.za

Would love to see some insane specials on hardware especially pod systems

@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (3/8/18)

The Vape Guy
www.vapeguy.co.za

Hoping everything on the site will be on special because I need so many things,but I'm eyeing the Nautilus mini tank especially

@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Slick (3/8/18)

The Ecig Store
www.theecigstore.co.za

Lately I have bought from them and really impressed with there pricing so I'm hoping at Vapecon they will not disappoint

@RichJB

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (3/8/18)

The Vape Industry
www.thevapeindustry.co.za

Last year they had some insane specials so I know they going all out this year,bought fancy DNA coils from them and they were excellent quality

@boxerulez

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (3/8/18)

Vapour Mountain
www.vapourmountain.co.za

Sad to say but I haven't tasted Red Pill yet,so looking forward to this @Oupa 

@DanielSLP

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/8/18)

Vape Cartel

@KieranD 
https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

I am without a doubt going to stock up on the one and only *ELP Special Reserve*! 

@Muchis

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/8/18)

Sir Vape

@Sir Vape 
https://www.sirvape.co.za

Keen to see what great specials they having, especially on the squonking side of things

@mc_zamo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anvil (3/8/18)

Vapour Mountain

www.vapourmountain.co.za

While everyone else hunts Red Pill I will quietly scoop up all the bottles of Kokomo. Looking forward to trying more of their range as well.

@Slick (thanks for reminding me to check my Kokomo stocks)

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Muchis (3/8/18)

Vape Cartel

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

ELP Special Reserve FTW and by the litre 

@KieranD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/8/18)

BLCK Vapour

@Richio 
www.blckvapour.co.za 

Really keen to get into the DIY rabbit-hole, so I hope I can get the Easy One Shot Kit from them..

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/8/18)

JOOSE-E-LIQZ

@Naeemhoosen 
http://jooseeliqz.co.za/

Stock up on SNLV / SNLV ICE is the main mission at their stand 

@Roodt

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (3/8/18)

Ace of Vapes

@Mida Khan 
https://www.facebook.com/ACE-of-VAPES-1288780514490801/

Love visiting their store whenever I'm in Lenasia, and I ALWAYS walk out with a item or 7 lol
Icy Cola is definitely on my To-Get list - Absolutely love that E-Liquid

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (3/8/18)

Vape King

https://www.vapeking.co.za

Some 20 gauge wire and low battery prices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Roodt (3/8/18)

Vape junction 

https://www.vapejunction.co.za

Really hoping my fave vape shop will have the vandyvape simple ex kit at vapecon, and in store as i unfortunately have to work vapecon weekend...

@Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/18)

Roodt said:


> Vape junction
> 
> https://www.vapejunction.co.za
> 
> ...



They're not an exhibitor at VapeCon 2018 @Roodt 
So I doubt you found them on the confirmed vendor thread

PS - sorry you have to work that weekend. Such a pity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Muchis (3/8/18)

The Vape Industry
www.thevapeindustry.co.za

DNA THERION 75C BF 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (3/8/18)

Silver said:


> They're not an exhibitor at VapeCon 2018 @Roodt
> So I doubt you found them on the confirmed vendor thread
> 
> PS - sorry you have to work that weekend. Such a pity.


 Blind... i didn't even bother to check either, just assumed they would be there.

I shall have to have a stern word with them about that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabs (5/8/18)

Vapour Mountain

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za

I would love to see xxx 1 shots

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## shabs (5/8/18)

shabs said:


> Vapour Mountain
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za
> 
> ...


@ugi

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabs (5/8/18)

Sir Vape

@Sir Vape 
https://www.sirvape.co.za

Exclamation!

@Ugi

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabs (5/8/18)

Paulie's E-Liquid

https://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za


Need to get me some coffee shake

@Silver 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (5/8/18)

shabs said:


> Paulie's E-Liquid
> 
> https://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za
> 
> ...



I think we will be in luck @shabs !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/8/18)

Hmmmm @Rob Fisher in a spiffy suit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hmmmm @Rob Fisher in a spiffy suit



Hehehe That will never happen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep (6/8/18)

Want to pickup a ol16 from http://www.vapeguy.co.za/
And also just have a chat awesome guy @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (6/8/18)

Some samsuSa 25r or lg chocks depending what's on special. http://www.vapeking.co.za/
@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (6/8/18)

Hopefully some nic and vg on special again and some cc sweet strawberry from https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/

And other diy specials from https://blckvapour.co.za/ and https://vapehyper.co.za

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (8/8/18)

*Vape King
*
https://www.vapeking.co.za/

Fingers crossed for some battery specials, VK usually go big on these at VapeCon!

@Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (8/8/18)

Is this your polite way of reminding us of the format @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (8/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Is this your polite way of reminding us of the format @Stosta


Hahaha!

Nah I'm not too fussy about the format, more a polite reminder of the fact that there are some great prizes up for grabs!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (8/8/18)

I just wish I could be there

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (9/8/18)

www.noonclouds.co.za

@Morne Bring some of those VANDY VAPE SUPERFINE MTL FUSED CLAPTON WIRE along please. The SS316L specifically.

@Friep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (9/8/18)

Was waiting for 68 

Vape King
https://www.vapeking.co.za/
RTA specials - Love trying new RTA's
@Modyrts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (9/8/18)

And 69
Mr Hardwick's
https://hardwicks.co.za/
Joose specials all the way 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (10/8/18)

https://hardwicks.co.za

@method1 





@Dietz

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/18)

*Vape King
www.vapeking.co.za
Hope VK takes enough 18650'S and then there is this right on top of my wishlist :*
@Dolfie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/8/18)

Mr Hardwick's
https://hardwicks.co.za/



Animalz and Super Milk, need to wake up the inner child ....again.
* @Hooked*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (10/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Mr Hardwick's
> https://hardwicks.co.za/
> 
> 
> ...



@ARYANTO Ahhhhh Super Milk! Love it!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/18)

BLCK Vapour @Richio 

https://blckvapour.co.za/

A discount code for MF coffee would be rad 

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/18)

Wiener Vape @Rooigevaar 

https://wienervapeshop.co.za/

BARRELS of Good Boy oak aged please sir 

@Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/18)

Vape Cartel @KieranD 

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

I need a new daily mod so hoping that something catches my eye. 

@Adephi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/18)

Sir Vape @BigGuy 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/

Bring your Foggs One shots and PLEASE add “the Milky Way” to the range. 

@Hallucinated_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/8/18)

I want to get my hands on this juice. But I dont see Yoga eliquids on the list. 

@Yiannaki please make a plan




If they cant then @Silver lets make a plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/18)

antonherbst said:


> I want to get my hands on this juice. But I dont see Yoga eliquids on the list.
> 
> @Yiannaki please make a plan
> 
> ...



Hi @antonherbst , they are not an exhibitor at this year's event, unfortunately.

So if you want to enter the competition and havent done so already, best you pick someone from the confirmed exhibitor thread and repost.

I'm sure there are other exhibitors at VapeCon that normally stock Yoga E-liquids. Check with them if they will be bringing stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (11/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Sir Vape @BigGuy
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/
> 
> ...


Totaly agree haha !! One can not have enough Foggs One Shots steeping !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (14/8/18)

Less than 48 hours to get those entries in!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (14/8/18)

Looking for a regulated squonker hopefully the pulse will be on promotion maybe at http://vapehyper.co.za/
@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (14/8/18)

Friep said:


> Looking for a regulated squonker hopefully the pulse will be on promotion maybe at http://vapehyper.co.za/


Don't forget to tag a friend @Friep !

Would be awful for this post to get selected and then found to be invalid.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (14/8/18)

Vaper's Corner
https://www.vaperscorner.co.za/

Mad specials, and a lekker, long overdue chat!! AND the Recurve Squonker Mod in blue

AND SOMEONE TO BE SO NICE AS TO DO MY SHOPPING AS I CANNOT ATTEND VAPE CON (catching snakes that weekend)

@Deckie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/8/18)

Majestic Vapour

Bring along the Crème in 1liters! @Sash

@Christos

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JiveshB (14/8/18)

Vape Hyper

https://vapehyper.co.za

Really hoping for a good deal on The OhmBoyOC Rage 155W Squonk Mod

@Nirvana Haripersad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JiveshB (14/8/18)

Vape Club

www.vapeclub.co.za

Looking for markdowns on IJOY CAPO 100W SQUONKER BOTTOM FED MOD (20700 Battery included)

@Nirvana Haripersad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JiveshB (14/8/18)

Vape King

www.vapeking.co.za

Have my eye set on a Joyetech Teros Pod Starter Kit

@Nirvana Haripersad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JiveshB (14/8/18)

Vapers Corner

www.vaperscorner.co.za

Looking forward to some fresh new batts as well as deals on the Gbox

@Nirvana Haripersad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JiveshB (14/8/18)

Atomix Vapes

www.atomixvapes.co.za

Please give us a special on the Zeus Dual RTA

@Nirvana Haripersad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb (14/8/18)

Sir Vape

https://www.sirvape.co.za/

That just fog mini fit kit, you guys are the only that stock it as far as i know 

@KaramGoat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/8/18)

Sir Vape

https://www.sirvape.co.za/

Recurve Squonk Mod By Mike Vapes & Wotofo

@FoRmAtEEr

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/8/18)

Vape King

https://www.vapeking.co.za

Anti-theft vape bag

@FoRmAtEEr

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/8/18)

The Vape Industry 

https://thevapeindustry.co.za

Pulse BF 80W Box Mod

@FoRmAtEEr

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/8/18)

Noonclouds

https://noonclouds.co.za

Aspire Breeze 2 AIO kit

@FoRmAtEEr

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/8/18)

Vape Hyper

https://vapehyper.co.za

Cloud Burst Summer Kiss

@FoRmAtEEr



Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/18)

Atomix vapes
https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/

*Vandy Vape Simple EX Squonk Kit *(Tiny, MTL, Rebuildable, Nic Salt Squonker)
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/8/18)

Majestic Vapour
http://www.majesticvaporco.com/

Creme for sure.

@Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (14/8/18)

Vape cartel
www.vapecartel.co.za
I am hoping for a new purple drop dead 
@Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (14/8/18)

Sirvape 
www.sirvape.co.za
I am still hoping for a purple drop dead 
@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (14/8/18)

Vape King
www.vapeking.co.za
All I really want is that damn purple drop dead!
@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro (14/8/18)

Vape Club
www.vapeclub.co.za
I need some fresh cotton bacon V2
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (14/8/18)

Afrivape
www.afrivape.co.za
I would like to see some killer juice specials!
@Constantbester


----------



## Resistance (15/8/18)

https://www.customcandies.co.za/collections/double-r-vape-fuel
would love to recieve my prize in person from @Rude Rudi and meet everyone,but unfortunately cant be there
@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/8/18)

Glad to see those entries coming in! We're closing this at 17h00 today so keep 'em coming!

This is your last chance to win some great stuff from our awesome vendors!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/18)

Vapour Mountain

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za

Hoping they have mass amounts of Red Pill and VM4

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/18)

Sirvape

www.sirvape.co.za

Drop Solo will be nice 

@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (15/8/18)

The Vape guy

http://www.vapeguy.co.za/

White Wismec Gen 3 Dual will look so nice under my SS Zeus 

@craigb

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Willielieb (15/8/18)

Sir Vape

Wotofo Recurve RDA

https://www.sirvape.co.za/

@KaramGoat


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (15/8/18)

ohhhh my list is quite small... 

That new anti theft vape bag and a purple drop dead from VapeKing https://www.vapeking.co.za

Some coil society wire 26,28,34,36,38 from Vape cartel https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

some chewwy white gummy and chai from Five points eliquid https://www.fivepointseliquid.com/

Last but not least a rainbow triple v2 from Sirvape https://www.sirvape.co.za/


@Stosta


----------



## Bulldog (15/8/18)

Paulies
https://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za/
Paulies Gold Line Juices
@NOOB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruben (15/8/18)

Vape King
https://www.vapeking.co.za

I'm hoping for a few packs of cotton and a few flavours

@Willielieb


----------



## Ruben (15/8/18)

VAPE CARTEL
https://www.vapecartel.co.za

I'm hoping to buy a squonker at vapecon hopefully a pulse 80w

@KaramGoat


----------



## Ruben (15/8/18)

VAPE CARTEL
https://www.vapecartel.co.za

I'm hoping to get a digiflavor drop

@Willielieb


----------



## Ruben (15/8/18)

Vape King
https://www.vapeking.co.za

I'm hoping to get wotofo recurve

@KaramGoat


----------



## Ruben (15/8/18)

Sir Vape
https://www.sirvape.co.za

Looking for a recurve squonker

@Willielieb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willielieb (15/8/18)

Vaperite 

https://www.vaperite.co.za/

Some wire, starting to build my own wire and ran out 

@Ruben

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/8/18)

the vape guy

http://www.vapeguy.co.za/
a few more wismec luxotics


----------



## Resistance (15/8/18)

the vape guy

http://www.vapeguy.co.za/
a few more wismec luxotics
@Adephi


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/8/18)

Vape Cartel

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/

Hopefully a Hexohm or two and perhaps some QP Designs stuff. 

@OreO

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Vape Cartel
> 
> https://www.vapecartel.co.za/
> 
> ...



hmmm.... @OnePowerfulCorsa , will have to see whether @Stosta allows that entry in....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/8/18)

Silver said:


> hmmm.... @OnePowerfulCorsa , will have to see whether @Stosta allows that entry in....


Oh shoot I didn't even see the time. It's okay to not include it. Would still like to see the specials mentioned though

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb (15/8/18)

*I’m so excited*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/8/18)

Thanks @Silver! Time ran away from me today!

Competition is well closed! In the good spirit of the competition I will allow @OnePowerfulCorsa 's entry unless anyone objects! 

Draw will take place tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/18)

Stosta said:


> In the good spirit of the competition I will allow @OnePowerfulCorsa 's entry unless anyone objects!



Only if he wins 

Just teasing! The more the merrier

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> Only if he wins
> 
> Just teasing! The more the merrier


Hahaha! 

Okay guys! Draw will be done and announced today!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## JiveshB (16/8/18)

YEEEEEAH BOY!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

Who is ready for some prizes?!!!!!

I have my random number generator open, and ready to put some smiles on some faces!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Who is ready for some prizes?!!!!!
> 
> I have my random number generator open, and ready to put some smiles on some faces!


DO IT!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JiveshB (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Who is ready for some prizes?!!!!!
> 
> I have my random number generator open, and ready to put some smiles on some faces!


YES PLEASE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

So first number on the blocks is number...

94...

This belongs to new member @MRHarris1 !!!! 

Congratulations guy, thanks to the awesome @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff you walk away with a brand new Swedish Vaper Hive Squonk Kit (night Wasp edition), 4 x 60ml of the new VK Prime range (nic strength can be chosen by the winner), a pack of Vape King Lace Wicks, and a bag of the newly released OctoCotton!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> So first number on the blocks is number...
> 
> 94...
> 
> ...


Thank you very, very much. First time winning anything. Haven't even been able to win at lotto

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Thank you very, very much. First time winning anything. Haven't even been able to win at lotto
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Congrats! Just pop @Stroodlepuff a PM and she will sort you out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

Congrats @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> Congrats @MRHarris1


Thank you very much

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> So first number on the blocks is number...
> 
> 94...
> 
> ...


Well done @MRHarris1 !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Well done @MRHarris1 !!!


Thank you. You're to kind

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

Prize number two is up for grabs!

@KieranD and the Vape Cartel team have put up the full range of their Lit AF juices, a 120ml bottle of ELP Special Reserve , and R1000 to spend on their site!

This goes to position number...

19!!!!

@BATMAN I hope you tell us what you're going to buy with that voucher! And how you enjoy those juices!

Send him a PM to get sorted out Bud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Congrats! Just pop @Stroodlepuff a PM and she will sort you out!


Thank you will do so. As soon as I figured out how to send a pm

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Thank you will do so. As soon as I figured out how to send a pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Haha!

Click on her name and then click "Start a Conversation"!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Prize number two is up for grabs!
> 
> @KieranD and the Vape Cartel team have put up the full range of their Lit AF juices, a 120ml bottle of ELP Special Reserve , and R1000 to spend on their site!
> 
> ...


Congratulations @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/8/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Thank you will do so. As soon as I figured out how to send a pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



sent you one

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

Awesome @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Prize number two is up for grabs!
> 
> @KieranD and the Vape Cartel team have put up the full range of their Lit AF juices, a 120ml bottle of ELP Special Reserve , and R1000 to spend on their site!
> 
> ...


Congrats @BATMAN

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/8/18)

Congrats @BATMAN

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Prize number two is up for grabs!
> 
> @KieranD and the Vape Cartel team have put up the full range of their Lit AF juices, a 120ml bottle of ELP Special Reserve , and R1000 to spend on their site!
> 
> ...


OMG this is amazing!THANK YOU @KieranD !!

I have been a client of the cartel for some time now and this is just awesome!I am always scoring thanks to them

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Divan24 (16/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> OMG this is amazing!THANK YOU @KieranD !!
> 
> I have been a client of the cartel for some time now and this is just awesome!I am always scoring thanks to them




Congrats @BATMAN , don't finish all the juice in one session

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

@Stosta 's boss is in the room

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

The next lucky number was...

27!

Sorry Chief @Silver , while it is a valid entry you're disqualified because you're part of the A&M team!

So a redraw brings me to number...

34!

Which is none other than myself. I would re-think the A&M ruling but it wasn't a valid post anyway!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Stosta 's boss is in the room


Hahaha! 

No I got hungry looking at the Food Vendor for VapeCon 2018 thread and had to go have some hotdogs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willielieb (16/8/18)

Congrats to the winners so far

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

Okay so the next number is in fact a valid entry, and a valid winner!

108!

@JurgensSt congrats buddy!!!

Hope you like *Paulie's* juices because you have just won a whopping *R2000 *to spend on them!

Just pop @Paulie a PM so he can sort you out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay so the next number is in fact a valid entry, and a valid winner!
> 
> 108!
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay so the next number is in fact a valid entry, and a valid winner!
> 
> 108!
> 
> ...


Congratulations @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

Congrats @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape-O-Naut (16/8/18)

Congrats to all the winners so far!!!

This is so Amazing to see

Holding thumbs hoping im next hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

And on to the last position!

The winner of this gets to choose seven flavours from any of the juices in the Mr Hardwick's range! Not only that, but also a *Limited Edition Mr Hardwick's T-Shirt*!!!

Thanks @method1 !!!

And the winner is...

102!

He may be a little purple dragon dinosaur thingy... But at least he now has some great juice! Congrats @Spyro !!! Just send a PM to @method1 to arrange your prize!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (16/8/18)

Just wanted to thank everyone for all their awesome entries!

Here's hoping the vendors have taken notice and we get some of our wishes granted!

And another huge thanks to the vendors that made this comp possible. @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo , @KieranD , @Paulie and @method1 ! So much love for you guys!

    

We will be back soon with another amazing competition.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (16/8/18)

JurgensSt said:


>


WELL DONE @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

Congrats @Spyro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (16/8/18)

Stosta said:


> And on to the last position!
> 
> The winner of this gets to choose seven flavours from any of the juices in the Mr Hardwick's range! Not only that, but also a *Limited Edition Mr Hardwick's T-Shirt*!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations @Spyro

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)

Congrats @Spyro @JurgensSt and @MRHarris1 !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/18)

Such cool prizes guys. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/8/18)

Great prizes guys, enjoy them!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Congrats @JurgensSt


Stosta said:


> Okay so the next number is in fact a valid entry, and a valid winner!
> 
> 108!
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/8/18)

Congratulations @Spyro

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/8/18)

Just want to say thank you to all the sponsors for the great prizes they provided.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (16/8/18)

Woooohooo! Thank you  very much excite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)

@Stosta I have spent my voucher already-I just could not contain myself 

I have purchased a Nitecore i8 charger along with some Taruto Nic Salts by Yami Vapour,a button cap for my hex ohm and a roll of tri core Clapton wire by Geekvape!

Thanks again @KieranD !!!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (16/8/18)

BATMAN said:


> @Stosta I have spent my voucher already-I just could not contain myself
> 
> I have purchased a Nitecore i8 charger along with some Taruto Nic Salts by Yami Vapour,a button cap for my hex ohm and a roll of tri core Clapton wire by Geekvape!
> 
> Thanks again @KieranD !!!



Since we are already posting prizes I've chosen

Watermelon candy
Super milk
Smackaroons
Miami ice x2
Grand slam
Mango lasso

I'm so excited I can barely breathe!

Thanks @method1 !!!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)

Spyro said:


> Since we are already posting prizes I've chosen
> 
> Watermelon candy
> Super milk
> ...


@Spyro juice for daaaayys bro

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JurgensSt (16/8/18)

You guys on a roll. 



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/8/18)

What happened @Dietz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/8/18)

Congrats to all the winners!
And a big thanks to @Stosta who carried out this comp so well!
And hugs to the vendors who sponsored the prizes - thank you !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/8/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Thank you very, very much. First time winning anything. Haven't even been able to win at lotto
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



congrats man, nice one !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (16/8/18)

congrats guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (16/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (17/8/18)

congrats to the winners
@JurgensSt
@MRHarris1
@BATMAN
@Spyro
@Silver
and thanks to all the organisers and participating vendors
and the mc @Stosta
hope I mentioned all the winners

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

